# pregnant at 8 weeks?



## ratlover09 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm more then 100% sure that my 8 weeks old girl that I got is pregnant. She came from someone who was going to feed her and her sister to a snake,b ut they were too big. I think one or both of them may be pregnant. Can they have and take care of babies their own at such a young age?


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

they should be able to, if their both pregnant it would be best to have both in different cages. or tanks so the babies cant get out


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

wow  just dont hold them as much when they got farthere along


----------



## whaturmuva (Apr 14, 2009)

At 8 weeks they can get pregnant. I would feed her a healthier diet and take good care of her. But at 8 weeks there is a higher chance of birth complications.

Hope everything works out!


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

At such a young age alot of complications can occur unfortunatley and theres nothing you can do unless you take them both to a vet and get an e-spay.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

My female had babies very young but not that young. I was lucky and she stayed healthy and was a great mom. Give them more protein and watch her closely or like it was suggested... e-spay.


----------



## rat resqr (Apr 26, 2009)

whats an e-spay???? ???


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's an emergency spay which can be done if you suspect a rat of being pregnant. Basically, a rat abortion


----------



## rat resqr (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, wow i did not know that. i guess you learn something new everyday, huh? none of the vets around me will spay rat, but they will neuter my boys for me. thank goodness!


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Feed extra protein  Some good sources are meal worms and (meat based) baby food  Give them both pleanty of fresh veggies as well as lab blocks


----------

